# French press



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Hey guys, I've been trying to perfect my French press and am getting there. However, is this the right colour... My coffee always looks a little brown not black?

James


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

What beans are you using and what technique?


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

That is raves Jagong village. I'm using 6g per 100 ml and a brew time of 3.5 minutes. I'm going to try steeping a little longer before using the dosage I think


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Most of the filter coffee I make when held up to the light is red


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks fine to me. French Press will normally be a bit darker than a filter due to the presence of more fines in the cup, so generally between brown and black depending on roast level


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Im actually drinking one right now. Coarse grind 14g, water off the boil for 5 mins, 4 minute steep with a quick stir right after pre infusion. Not bad. Not great, but drinkable.










Try a darker roast if you want black tar.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Just seen that you're using Raves Jagong. Try upping your dose to about 15/16g total. I found that a coarser grind and longer steep really got the best out of it. One quick stir before topping up did it for me.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I find that just over 60/l works well in a fp.

Scot, try steeping for 30mins with a large volume drip grind in water that's about 91c.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I'll give the long steeps a try later but I'm not all that bothered with coffee here to be honest. Its more of a boozy few days!


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I'm using 7g per 100 ml of water and 4 minute steep. Been liking it so far mostly


----------

